# Very low light plants?



## charbel101 (Apr 25, 2014)

Can someone list some very low light plants?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Go to the Plant Finder, and select "very low" from the lighting menu.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

In case you missed it, the Plant Finder is on the NavBar at the top of most pages next to the Fertilator.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/

Results for low light:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/....php?category=lighting&head=lighting&spec=low


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello you can use java ferns and anubias plant they grow well and need little light to grow.


----------

